# FR: laissé(e)(s) + infinitif - accord du participe passé



## telletubby

*Elle s'est laissé pousser les cheveux. 		*

Just found this in the Dictionary: why isn't it 'laissée' since the subject is feminine;

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Suehil

Because there is also a direct object that comes after the verb.
'Elle s'est lavée', but 'elle s'est lavé la tête'


----------



## Gwynplaine

Sur ce sujet, les usages et les règles sont nombreux et variés.

Le Conseil supérieur de la langue française et l'Académie française recommandent de ne jamais accorder _laissé_ devant un infinitif.
En fait, le verbe _laisser_, comme le verbe _faire_, fonctionne devant un infinitif comme un auxiliaire : il donne un sens factitif au verbe.
Un verbe factitif, c'est un verbe qui désigne le fait de provoquer ou de permettre une action faite par un autre sujet.

exemples : _
-Je fais construire une maison_ (_Je_ est sujet, mais c'est quelqu'un d'autre qui construit la maison)
-_Je laisse passer l'orage_ (_Je_ est sujet, mais c'est l'orage qui passe)
-_Elle s'est laissé pousser les cheveux_ (_Elle _est sujet, mais ce sont les cheveux qui poussent).

Mais il y a plusieurs règles divergentes à ce sujet, aussi ne faut-il pas s'étonner de trouver, même sous la plume de grands écrivains, le participe _laissé_ accordé au féminin ou au pluriel, même devant un infinitif.


----------



## geostan

L'infinitif peut avoir un sens actif ou passif suivant le verbe laisser. En principe, je fais l'accord lorsque l'infinitif a une valeur active, mais pas dans l'autre cas.

Elle s'est laissée pousser les cheveux.
Elle s'est laissé intimider par ses voisins.

De même pour les verbes comme _voir_ et _entendre_.

Mais comme déjà indiqué, on peut laisser le participe passé invariable dans tous ces cas.

Voici ce qu'en dit la BDL. Banque de dépannage linguistique - Laissé suivi d'un infinitif


> Si le complément d’objet de _laisser_ est placé avant le verbe, l’accord de _laissé_ dépend de la fonction de ce complément par rapport au verbe à l’infinitif. Si le complément d’objet de _laisser_ est le sujet de l’action exprimée par le verbe à l’infinitif, _laissé_ peut s’accorder avec ce complément.
> 
> Si le complément d’objet de _laisser_ est placé avant le verbe et qu’il est aussi le complément du verbe à l’infinitif, _laissé_ est invariable.


----------



## sudest

Elle s'est laissée tomber
Elle s'est laissé insulter

My grammar book says in the first sentence accord needed but not in the second and there is an explication but I didn't understand. How can you detail it?


----------



## Maître Capello

If the subject of the main clause is also the subject of the infinitive, it agrees, otherwise it doesn't.

_Elle s'est laiss*ée* tomber_ (elle tombe)
_Elle s'est laiss*é* insulter_ (elle n'insulte pas, mais elle est insultée)

Anyway, since the 1990 orthography reformation, _laissé_ does not need to agree anymore (in all cases).


----------



## quinoa

Tout dépend de quel verbe le pronom antéposé est le COD (complément d'objet direct) :
Elle s'est laissée tomber (elle a laissé qui? elle, tomber) s' est cod de laisser, pas de tomber. Donc l'accord est possible.
Elle s'est laissé insulter(elle a laissé insulter qui? elle-même, s' est ici cod de insulter). Pas d'accord.

Autres exemples :
Les naïfs se sont laissé persuader.
Les skieurs se sont laissés glisser.


----------



## papillon82

Hello!

When teaching GCSE French today, the following structure came up and I'm unsure which would be correct. Thankfully I avoided putting it on the board!

Please can somebody tell me what the correct form should be:

les matières que j'ai laissé tomber
les matières que j'ai laissées tomber

Does this relate at all to:

voici la maison que j'ai fait construire
voici la maison que j'ai faite construire

Similarly I'm unsure as to which would be the correct construction.

Thank you very much for your answer/explanation in advance


----------



## Maître Capello

Hello Papillon82 and welcome! 

In such phrases, you should find out whether the _que_ is the COD of the main verb or of the infinitive. In the first case, the past participle agrees with the preceding COD, otherwise the _que_ is not the COD of the main verb and hence the past participle doesn't agree.

_Les matières que j'ai laiss*ées* tomber_. → _J'ai laissé ces matières tomber._ (_matières_ = COD of _laisser_ → agreement)​ 
At any rate, when the past participle _fait_ is followed by an infinitive, it is always invariable. This is an exception to the general rule.

_Voici la maison que j'ai fai*t* construire_.​ 
Note however that despite the general rule, it sometimes happens that _laissé_ is also left invariable when followed by an infinitive. In other words, you could also write:

_Les matières que j'ai laiss*é* tomber_.​ 
See also the following threads:
FR: s'est/a fait + infinitif - accord du participe passé
[…]


----------



## timboleicester

To add to the above answer,  the past particle "laissé" can be invariable along the lines of "fait" but more often than not it agrees with any direct object that preceeds, and here is a slight nuance on the answer given above, *whether or not* it is the object of laisser or indeed the infinitive. You can't be wrong by keeping it invariable however. Voir and entendre, however agree only when the COD is the object of the verb of the senses and *not* the infinitive that may follow.


----------



## Maître Capello

timboleicester said:


> but more often than not it agrees with any direct object that preceeds, and here is a slight nuance on the answer given above, *whether or not* it is the object of laisser or indeed the infinitive.


Let me disagree. The agreement of the past participle is incorrect if the preceding direct object is not the object of the main verb. Where have you read such a rule?


----------



## timboleicester

I have now been in the attic and may I refer you to "A comprehensive French Grammar" third edition LSR Byrne and EL Churchill pages 336-337 section 465/466 if you are asking!


----------



## CapnPrep

timboleicester said:


> I have now been in the attic and may I refer you to "A comprehensive French Grammar" third edition LSR Byrne and EL Churchill pages 336-337 section 465/466 if you are asking!


A more recent edition of this grammar can be found here, and I am afraid that the advice given is rather poor, or at least incomplete. It is true that the participle sometimes agrees in the passive-like _se laisser _+ infinitive construction (_Ils se sont *laissé*/*laissés* prendre_), but note that (1) there is no possible corresponding relative clause construction (*_eux-mêmes, qu'ils ont *laissé* prendre_ ?), and this thread is about relative clauses, and (2) in non-reflexive examples, it is definitely incorrect for _laissé_ to agree with the direct object of the infinitive:

J'ai laissé entendre des choses → les choses que j'ai *laissé*/*laissées* entendre
Je les ai *laissé*/*laissées* entendre, [ces choses].
For more details, see _Le Bon usage_ §951, b, 2° and §953, b, 2°.


----------



## timboleicester

I am afraid this is the same edition that I used for the post. You are in fact saying it is wrong. Is it not the case that with constructions with "laissé + infinitive" it is somewhat difficult to decide where the seperation occurs as it forms a "whole" unit of sense by itself. Hence the flexibity.


----------



## geostan

The permission to leave the participle laissé invariable regardless of the grammatical relationship of the COD is one of the tolérances
allowed by the Académie Française back in 1901. Whether or not, that has changed, I cannot say.

But from a teaching perspective, it makes more sense to follow the norm since it allows the student to compare the relationship of the object 
to lasser or to the following infinitive. In the first case, the participle is invariable, but agrees in the second case.

For an anglophone, a simple way to determine whether the participle _laissé _should agree or not is to see if the following infinitive translates as an active or a passive. 

In the first case, laissé agrees with the preceding direct object; in the second it is invariable.

La femme que j'ai laissée peindre... The woman I let paint
La femme que j'ai laissé peindre... The woman I let be painted


----------



## papillon82

Hello everyone and thank you for the warm welcome, Maître Capello 

Thank you so much for these comments - I'm quite pleased to hear that it's not black and white. I asked two native speakers in the MFL department, and they disagreed with each other! It's good to have that confirmed here. For teaching purposes at GCSE it is definitely an idea to follow the norm, though perhaps not at A Level.


----------



## CapnPrep

geostan said:


> But from a teaching perspective, it makes more sense to follow the norm since it allows the student to compare the relationship of the object to lasser or to the following infinitive. In the first case, the participle is invariable, but agrees in the second case.
> 
> For an anglophone, a simple way to determine whether the participle _laissé _should agree or not is to see if the following infinitive translates as an active or a passive.
> 
> In the first case, laissé is invariable; in the second it agrees with the preceding direct object.
> 
> La femme que j'ai laissé peindre... The woman I let paint
> La femme que j'ai laissée peindre... The woman I let be painted


What you have described in such great detail, twice, is *exactly the inverse* of the normal rule, which was correctly formulated by Maître Capello above (post #2).


----------



## timboleicester

Maître Capello said:


> Let me disagree. The agreement of the past participle is incorrect if the preceding direct object is not the object of the main verb. Where have you read such a rule?



In the "Arreté du 28 décembre 1976" we read:- L'usage veut que le participe s'accorde lorque le complément d'objet direct se rapporte à la forme conjugée et qu'il reste invariable lorque le complément d'objet direct se rapporte à l'infinitif. On admettra l'absence d'accord dans le premier cas. On admettra l'accord dans le second, sauf en ce qui concerne le participe passé du verbe _faire._


----------



## CapnPrep

timboleicester said:


> In the "Arreté du 28 décembre 19*76*" we read:


This rule (or absence thereof) is now superseded, in some sense, by the _Rectifications_ of 1990:


> [L]e participe passé de *laisser* _suivi d’un infinitif_          est rendu invariable : il joue en effet devant l’infinitif un rôle          d’auxiliaire analogue à celui de *faire*, qui est toujours          invariable dans ce cas (avec l’auxiliaire *avoir* comme en emploi          pronominal).
> Le participe passé de *laisser* suivi d’un          infinitif est donc invariable dans tous les cas, même quand il est          employé avec l’auxiliaire avoir et même quand l’objet est          placé avant le verbe.


This is only a recommendation, however, so I guess technically the 1976 decree is still in effect. But don't forget that Maître Capello is not bound by French law…


----------



## timboleicester

I presume in some sense MC is bound by some sort of law which allows a judgement to be made whether a certain "construction" is right or wrong. For the purposes of the OP I think it safe to say that the agreement can be made or not.


----------



## Maître Capello

I'm especially bound by the laws of history and consistency. That supposed rule has many flaws: it is inconsistent, it was formulated unilaterally by only a very small group of grammarians, it is very recent and didn't last long since it was promptly superseded by the 1990 reformation (only 14 years later!), and last but not least, it was never adopted by any other grammars. That “arrêté” it therefore void.

Regarding _laissé_ + <infinitif>, we all agree that the agreement can be made or not. But as of today, the regular verbs (thus excluding _faire_) must follow the rule I stated at the beginning of this thread. In other words, it is definitely *not* safe to say that the agreement can be made or not in all circumstances.


----------



## timboleicester

I was referring to the OP dilema re agreement of the past participle "laissé"


----------



## Maître Capello

Ah OK, thanks for clarifying that as it was not obvious to me.


----------



## dcurren

Bonjour à tous -

J'ai vu cette phrase dans un article à propos d'Yvonne la vache:

Elle ne s'est pas laissé piéger. 

Je me demande pourquoi il n'y a pas d'accord sur "laissé."
Merci!


----------



## Astamalana

il devrait y en avoir un, c'est une faute d'orthographe.

"elle ne s'est pas laissé*e* piéger".

EDIT : *it seems that I'm wrong.*


----------



## Kakikako

Je pene que l'orthographe de la phrase d'origine est correcte. Trouvé sur FrancaisFacile.com:

Quand 'se laisser', 'se faire' sont suivis d'un infinitif :_* Ex*. : Elle s'est fait faire une piqure._
_                                  Elle s'est laissé faire_
_                                 Ils se sont laissé emporter par la colère._


----------



## LV4-26

Le régime de [_se laisser_ + infinitif] a changé depuis 1990 (voir post très clair de MC)
Pour ce qui concerne [_se faire_ + infinitif], _faire_ a toujours été invariable. Il faudrait juste en avertir les journalistes de radio et de télévision, les dialoguistes, les blogueurs, etc... etc....
La différence entre ces deux verbes, c'est que, dans un cas, la faute s'entend alors que dans l'autre, elle ne fait que se voir.


----------

